# '97 TJ Plow



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a used plow for my '97 TJ.. Anybody out their want to get rid of their plow? I would like to spend under $1000, so new is not an option. I would be willing to take a mount from another vehicle and fab it to make it work... Let me know what y'all have.


----------

